

No Bachelors Degree, No Problem - epicureanideal

If you're a skilled Java/Spring or JavaScript developer, I know of several openings at a respected company in the South SF Bay Area where those involved in hiring don't care about your lack of a degree as long as you're reasonably good.  I am omitting the name of the company because this isn't an official message.  This is just me, a frequent HN reader, reaching out to other HN readers.  Please be willing to relocate to the South SF Bay Area and currently be living somewhere in the United States.<p>I say reasonably because I don't want to scare anybody off unnecessarily.  Trust me, if you're reading Hacker News, you're probably better than 95% of the shockingly unskilled people who we phone screen on a regular basis.  I'd be happy to have a quick conversation with you to get a general idea of your skill level, at which point I can recommend you be brought in for an interview.<p>I know there's a regular "Who's Hiring" thread, but I think the semi-unique nature of this opportunity is reasonably worthy of posting separately.  Startups often don't care about education, but unless you have many years of experience or wrote a book, big companies often do.  In fact some of these openings officially require a Master's degree.<p>My contact information is on my profile.
======
tommaxwell
As a front-end JS dev (Backbone.js, jQuery, etc) I'm having a really hard time
finding internships. I was recently hired by a venture-backed SF tech company
but decided to leave because I didn't believe it was the right place for me
right now -- I'm starting to regret it. I can't seem to find any listings
offering internships. Heck, the company I joined didn't even list them. The
recruiter kept pestering me on LinkedIn so I finally asked and lo and behold
they had internships.

~~~
epicureanideal
Internships are available.

~~~
tommaxwell
I'm not sure I see your contact information on your profile. Not really sure
how HN works. I think if you've added an email address anyone can see it.

------
wturner
I posted this awhile go:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5345474>

Feel free to contact me after looking at my site and assessing if you think I
can contribute.

------
ayers
The email field is private and not shown to the public. Generally people add
their contact information in the About field.

~~~
epicureanideal
Didn't know that. Adding to About field.

